
Should TV Drug Ads Be Forced to Include a Price? Trump's Team Says Yes - maxxxxx
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/10/15/657598281/should-tv-drug-ads-be-forced-to-include-a-price-trumps-team-says-yes
======
Deinos
I would go so far as to say that ads for prescription drugs should be
prohibited, as they are not sold directly to the market they are targeting.

~~~
matt_the_bass
That’s an excellent point I hadn’t thought of before. On the other hand, if a
consumer knows about a drug that the dr doesn’t offer but they think they
should have, that could be valuable too.

~~~
Deinos
True, but that type of decision requires a level of expertise that most
consumers do not have . . . and those consumers that do, will have done the
research to obtain the requisite information on their own. That data will be
far more useful in coming up with a treatment plan with their physician.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Agreed, but the consumer who does the research, does need to find out what
options are available. Does that mean advertising on TV is not allowed but
advertising on the internet is? I don’t have an answer but it’s an interesting
question and probably one component of the reason why our drug and medical
system is broken in the US.

------
pssflops
This could arguably be a good thing. Announcing drug prices would force people
to pay closer attention to the typically crappy coverage by their insurance
companies - where a generic alternative somehow costs more for the consumer
than brand-name...

------
matt_the_bass
At first glance, this sounds like a positive thing to me. However I disagree
with most of the administrations actions. So I’m wondering what’s the catch?
Can anyone share some pros and cons with me?

~~~
maxxxxx
I disagree with a lot of their actions but in this case I can't see a con.

------
ddingus
I am in favor of doing this. Great health care reform wake up call.

